# Ol black betty



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Got'er all cleaned up

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Very Nice. The red look awesome!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks man. Jus need sme hids to go with them. Lol

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks good blacked out


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I like your style 



the wetter the better


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Lookn good tonka

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------

